#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Корейский >  > > >  >  >  краткий очерк грамматики корейского языка

## Tresi

http://gengo-chan.com/viewtopic.php?id=135

----------

Alex (30.09.2011)

----------

